# Kubota L3901DT Plow advice



## vbsnow (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey Guys, 

I have purchased a Kubota L3901DT and I am running filled Ag tires. I have a 6' blade with hydro angle(controls) on front and a 7' on rear. I keep a bucket to move piles on HD arms. 

I am hopping all over the place pushing snow with the plow. I know the problem is me, I get that. I see these pushing snow all over the place. Any advice? I run a drive way that is about 1/8th of a mile. For a bit of it there are parking spaces which are really just a wider part of the drive way. 

I have not been using a blower as the lot is ringed with trees and cars. Just pushing it to the side then knocking it down the hill as it stacks up. 

What can I do to improve time and traction? I see people running these with no chains as I am. A ballast on the rear? It seems to be my front that is hopping.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Are you using float? Are trip springs on your blade tight? 
Or are the front wheels hopping from too much blade on the back.?


----------



## vbsnow (Dec 22, 2009)

The plow is brand new. We have had low snowfall this year so we had one good dump to run it on. It is the tires hopping and the plow wants to pull the entire machine to the side. 

I have not checked the springs. Keep in mind i am new to lingo so I assume float is when I have the blade slightly off of the ground? It will run better that way but there are still some issues which I perceive to be lack of weight. I have never had these issues using even a lighter truck. If I float the snow it of course leaves a great deal on the road. However, if I have low snowfall I think I may be wasting my time floating? 

Again, I get the issue is my experience on the machine. These guys on Youtube are flying.


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 23, 2005)

Float is when the blade or bucket is allowed to follow the contour of the ground. My old man has L3640 with loader on the front and blower on the rear, to get the bucket into the "float" position the joystick for the loader just gets pushed all the way forward. It feels like a stop built into the controller, it is for the "ridgid" portion of the hyrdo but pushing past this it goes into float. Each time you raise the bucket float must be reengaged. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## vbsnow (Dec 22, 2009)

*@ phs79*

I'll let you know how it goes guys. Thank you for your replies.


----------

